# what are the xp awards for (on this enworld  forum ) ?



## peterka99 (Jul 27, 2015)

what are the xp awards for (on this enworld  forum ) ?


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jul 27, 2015)

For the cool level title in the left margin of your posts. See, you're a mere Acolyte (Lvl 2) while I'm a Myrmidon!


----------



## peterka99 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 27, 2015)

They are for informing people that you like what they say and/or how they say it.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah. Think of it like a Facebook "like".


----------



## peterka99 (Jul 27, 2015)

And "laugh"  ?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jul 27, 2015)

I need to post something clever and insightful and gain a level because Lama is just an awful title.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 27, 2015)

peterka99 said:


> And "laugh"  ?




It to tell people you thought it was funny, even if it otherwise didn't have much useful content.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2015)

I figured "laugh" was easy to extrapolate once you knew about the XP!


----------



## pedr (Jul 27, 2015)

Do you think it would be possible to tie the XP system into Tapatalk? Some forums allow you to "thank" a post using Tapatalk, but there doesn't seem to be that option when reading ENWorld on it.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2015)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I need to post something clever and insightful and gain a level because Lama is just an awful title.




I continue to gain XP, however its not making a dent, I've been a Lama forever, it seems - for over a year in fact.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2015)

pedr said:


> Do you think it would be possible to tie the XP system into Tapatalk? Some forums allow you to "thank" a post using Tapatalk, but there doesn't seem to be that option when reading ENWorld on it.




You'd have to ask Tapatalk! I've no involvement with that company whatsoever, other than being one of millions of people who have downloaded their app.


----------



## pedr (Jul 27, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You'd have to ask Tapatalk! I've no involvement with that company whatsoever, other than being one of millions of people who have downloaded their app.




I only ask as I know the admins of UKRoleplayers and Gaming Tavern installed a particular plugin which made the Tapatalk thanks function work. It shows up on the long-press menu for each post. 

No big deal if the social response system/s you've installed here aren't compatible with Tapatalk - just thought I'd ask because I don't give XP at the moment as I so rarely visit the forum in a web browser.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2015)

Tapatalk's thanks thing is its own thing. I could probably turn it on (I'm sure there's a setting somewhere), but then we'd have two parallel systems.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jul 27, 2015)

gamerprinter said:


> I continue to gain XP, however its not making a dent, I've been a Lama forever, it seems - for over a year in fact.




We are clearly playing an old school game here: advancement is deliberatly slow. Did one of your characters actually surpass level 13 in 1e AD&D?


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2015)

Jan van Leyden said:


> We are clearly playing an old school game here: advancement is deliberatly slow. Did one of your characters actually surpass level 13 in 1e AD&D?




It depends on whether it was for a rogue progression table versus a wizard's progression table - if we're talking old school, there's a difference.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh, Moving this to Meta, because that's where it really belongs....


----------



## pedr (Jul 28, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Tapatalk's thanks thing is its own thing. I could probably turn it on (I'm sure there's a setting somewhere), but then we'd have two parallel systems.




Ah well that wouldn't be sensible I don't think. I'll try to remember to log in and give some XP on the web from time to time!


----------



## Henry (Jul 28, 2015)

gamerprinter said:


> I continue to gain XP, however its not making a dent, I've been a Lama forever, it seems - for over a year in fact.




Well, hello, Dalai!  It'll be fine, after all -- the more people who are Lamas, the less you'll be on your ohm.


----------



## fuindordm (Jul 28, 2015)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I need to post something clever and insightful and gain a level because Lama is just an awful title.




Not insightful enough. Try again.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 28, 2015)

gamerprinter said:


> I continue to gain XP, however its not making a dent, I've been a Lama forever, it seems - for over a year in fact.




You're about 15 away.


----------



## delericho (Jul 28, 2015)

Jan van Leyden said:


> We are clearly playing an old school game here: advancement is deliberatly slow. Did one of your characters actually surpass level 13 in 1e AD&D?




Heh.

IIRC, and unless it's been changed, the level table is based on the 4e one (with the 13th -> 14th transition coming at 470 XP). I'm not sure 4e counts as old-school, though.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 28, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You're about 15 away.




Weee - then I don't have far to go, now for something insightsful to say!


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 8, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You're about 15 away.



Before the big crash there was a list in here somewhere of who had what for overall XP.  Since then there's the top 100 list but it only seems to count recent (as in since the crash) XP, yet the level titles go by the overall total meaning that data still exists somewhere - further evidenced by your ability to post what I've quoted.

Any chance of getting the overall list back?

Lanefan


----------



## Winterthorn (Sep 12, 2015)

The FAQ has a section that explains 1xp = 1 GP, but when I try to redeem xps for gold, the site doesn't show me/allow me to do it. (I was hoping to redeem 15 of my 21 xps to get the Mystara badge.)  Does the xp to gold feature on the site work?  Or am I failing my perception roll?


----------

